
Mailvelope - vezycash
https://www.mailvelope.com/en
======
gmoore
Hasn't this been around for a very LONG time?

~~~
flanbiscuit
their first pre-release was in 2013:
[https://github.com/mailvelope/mailvelope/release/tag/v0.7.0b...](https://github.com/mailvelope/mailvelope/release/tag/v0.7.0b1)

It's been posted on HN before:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8257148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8257148)
(this link is from 6 years ago)

My guess it's a response to this HN discussion from earlier today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22888488](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22888488)

------
quezzle
Have I missed it or does this front page not say what this service is?

I was looking for something like: “Mailvelope is blah blah blah...”

~~~
yesenadam
Yes, I think you're right. An explanatory sentence would be nice. In the FAQ
it says

"Mailvelope is a browser extension (in Firefox it is called an "Add-On", in
Chrome an "Extension") and it expands the functionality of your web-browser.
Mailvelope offers email encryption with PGP for the Firefox and Chrome
browsers."

which is quite different from what I'd expected!

------
mmcclure
I'm really surprised that Keybase hasn't pushed harder in this direction. From
the beginning that's always felt like one of the most logical tools for them
to build on top of their product.

~~~
captn3m0
Yup. Building a email-plugin that uses Keybase for key-discovery has been on
my ideas list for years now, but I never got around to it. Maybe someone else
will.

[https://github.com/captn3m0/ideas#email-on-top-of-
keybase](https://github.com/captn3m0/ideas#email-on-top-of-keybase)

------
newscracker
If you’d like to see how this is setup or how it’s used, Posteo (posteo.de)
has detailed instructions to use this extension with its web interface. [1]

[1]: [https://posteo.de/en/help/how-do-i-set-up-end-to-end-
encrypt...](https://posteo.de/en/help/how-do-i-set-up-end-to-end-encryption-
in-the-browser)

------
willio58
Without scrolling, I can't tell if this is for email or snail mail.

------
gordon_freeman
I literally thought this is a new kind of postal mail envelope that securely
allows communicating between the sender and receiver. :)

~~~
newsbinator
Me too. For a site this nicely designed, it would be good to dispel that
misconception early and repeatedly. It took me a while to realize it's
digital, since envelopes... aren't.

------
reeboo
Seems very similar to what [https://priv.ly/](https://priv.ly/) was trying to
do.

------
Silly_Spray
I love the landing page, but what is it? I went to the product page but all I
could see is pricing.

------
technotarek
Is there anything like this for non browser based eMail clients like Postbox,
mail.app etc?

~~~
upofadown
Any email client with PGP support?

Some support:

* [https://enigmail.net/index.php/en/](https://enigmail.net/index.php/en/)

* [https://www.openkeychain.org](https://www.openkeychain.org)

------
doomrobo
Looks like this is a PGP addon for existing email web interfaces. In case
anyone is considering using this, they should first think about the strong
recommendation to not use encrypted email
[https://latacora.micro.blog/2020/02/19/stop-using-
encrypted....](https://latacora.micro.blog/2020/02/19/stop-using-
encrypted.html)

~~~
phn
I don't understand this argument.

I understand that PGP might not be the way to go. I understand that metadata
might leak. I understand that every cypher will be broken, eventually.

But what's wrong with trying to send a an e-mail with contents you want no
other party than the recipient to read, again, provided the recipient doesn't
share it with other people.

For the record, I don't send encrypted mail. UX for these is generally
terrible, hard to verify sigs, etc. I am genuinely asking what part am I
missing. Is there a fundamental reason that encrypted e-mail cannot work with
current e-mail protocols? (but replacing PGP if needed)

~~~
gavindean90
I think that there is nothing wrong with trying to do it. The argument is that
we shouldn't have expectations that things sent through email can be truly
secure and that doing any encryption with email should be thought of as a
hobby. If you need real security, use something else.

